# Verletzte Personen und demolierte Autos beim Angeln



## Taxidermist (27. August 2021)

Was war das denn, Kontrolle von der Bürgerwehr?
So von wegen, die zwei Jungs können doch unmöglich einen Angelschein haben, sehen gar nicht aus wie Angler?
Ist natürlich nur spekulativ.
Oder der Kampf um die gute Stelle, Eingeborene gegen Münchener?

Jürgen


----------



## Finke20 (27. August 2021)

Was soll diese Information nun bringen, außen das man wieder feststellen kann, was falsche Verdächtigungen und Missgunst  für Stilblüten tragen können .


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Was soll diese Information nun bringen,


Klicks bringen diese Infos, viel Klicks


----------



## otterstätter (27. August 2021)

Andere Frage wäre warum versuche ich zu "flüchten" wenn ich nichts falsch gemacht habe.

Fragen über Fragen 

Und ganz großer Anfänger Fehler nie in die offene Autotür stellen. Wenn der den Rückwärtsgang reinmacht hast du mehr als ein Problem


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2021)

otterstätter schrieb:


> Andere Frage wäre warum versuche ich zu "flüchten" wenn ich nichts falsch gemacht habe.


na ja, vermutlich sind da welche sehr rabiat aufgetreten.
wenn die Bürgerwehr mit Blockwartmentalität auftaucht ist Flucht wohl die beste Lösung


----------



## fischmonger (27. August 2021)

Unnötig wie ein Kropf, so eine Shice.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (27. August 2021)

Kinderkram, über den Fuß gefahren und den Daumen gequetscht
Zu meiner wilden Zeit hätte ich mein Sportgerät aus dem Kofferraum geholt und mal gezeigt wie gut ich damit umgehen kann
Nein, kein Sportbogen, so krass war ich auch nicht drauf  
Echt seltsam, früher bin ich auch sehr oft in solche Situationen gekommen, heute überhaupt nicht mehr
Heute sieht man dann doch alles viel gelassener, egal ob man "blöden" Anglern oder noch blöderen Bootsfahrern begegnet 
Lohnt einfach nicht, obwohl es mir manchmal doch in den Fingern juckt


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2021)

Hallo,

bei uns sind mal, schon vor vielen Jahrzehnten, zwei Angler aus dem Verein mit dem Messer aufeinander losgegangen (passiert ist weiter nichts). Der Streit ging um eine angefütterte Stelle. Beide wurden aus dem Verein geworfen und das Anfüttern ist seither verboten bzw. nur in kleinem Rahmen *während* des Angelns, also nicht mehr vorher, erlaubt.

Peti Heil

Lajos


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. August 2021)

Da fragt Mann sich, was das noch mit dem schönsten Hobby der Welt zu tuen hat


----------



## Minimax (27. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Bei einem Streit unter Anglern sind am Mittwochabend zwei Münchner verletzt und zwei Autos beschädigt worden.*
> 
> Bei einem Streit unter Anglern wurden am Mittwochabend in der Nähe der Starnberger Nepomukbrücke zwei Münchner verletzt und zwei Autos demoliert.
> Laut Polizei beschuldigten die Münchner Angler einen 18-jährigen Münsinger und einen 19-jährigen Gräfelfinger unerlaubt geangelt zu haben. Dies bestätigte sich aber später allerdings nicht. Einer der Münchner stellte sich dabei in die Autotür der vermeintlichen Schwarzangler und klemmte sich dabei den Daumen ein. Die Männer wollten die Autos der Angler stoppen. Sie schlugen und traten auf die wegfahrenden Wagen ein, so die Polizei. Die Flüchtenden seien dann auch über den Fuß des einen Mannes gefahren. Es kam zu gegenseitigen Strafanzeigen.


Ja mei, so sans halt.


----------



## Finke20 (27. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Zu meiner wilden Zeit hätte ich mein Sportgerät aus dem Kofferraum geholt




Aus Aluminium oder Holz .


----------



## hanzz (27. August 2021)

Ne ordentliche Kette zum Tollschocken ist doch aus Stahl, oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> *Habt Ihr so eine oder eine ähnliche Situation auch schon am Wasser erlebt? Wie würdet Ihr reagieren?*




Ständig , gehört praktisch zum Tagesgeschäft. 

Ich reagiere darauf mit maximalem Einsatz 

R.S.


----------



## rippi (27. August 2021)

Wegen solchen Situationen habe ich immer eine Panzerfaust und Wasserpistole dabei.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (27. August 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Aus Aluminium oder Holz .


Ich bin in dem Alter da kannte man die nur aus Holz, schließlich musste man nach Gebrauch auch eine Kerbe reinschnitzen können


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Wie würdet Ihr reagieren?*


----------



## fischmonger (27. August 2021)

Ich verstehe solch ein Verhalten nicht. Mit etwas Gelassenheit und freundlichen Worten lässt sich so manch heiße Situation entschärfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2021)

Klappt leider nicht immer.
Der Gegenüber muss dazu ja auch kooperieren.


----------



## fischmonger (27. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klappt leider nicht immer.
> Der Gegenüber muss dazu ja auch kooperieren.


Das stimmt. Allerdings muss man sich immer fragen, ob der Streit es wert ist. Bevor ich handgreiflich werden muss, gebe ich nach bzw. deeskaliere, außer jemand will mir wirklich kompromisslos ans Leder. Das ist eine der basic lessons im Krav Maga. Die beste Verteidigungswaffe sind gute Laufschuhe. Das ist weder heldenhaft noch ehrenvoll, erspart einem aber dafür eine Menge juristische Querelen, insbesondere dann, wenn man aufgrund entsprechender Vorkenntnisse als Sieger vom Platz geht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. August 2021)

...........................................





...


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn die Bürgerwehr mit Blockwartmentalität auftaucht ist Flucht wohl die beste Lösung




Bin zu dick zum Flüchten ... Muss bleiben und kämpfen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. August 2021)

Als belästigter Angler Smartphone raus und die Situation aufnehmen. Dann Anzeige wegen Nötigung, Beleidigung oder was sonst noch war.

Als Kontrolleur freundlich nach eigener Ausweisung nach der Erlaubnis fragen. Wenn keine oder eine freche Reaktion erfolgt, die Leute und Nummernschild fotografieren und zum Vorstand schicken.

Letztendlich ist es mir aber egal, ob jemand schwarz angelt, solange er nicht den Fischbestand schadet.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. August 2021)

Wenn man alle Fakten hat steht das in einem ganz anderen Licht da.








						Streit zwischen Hobbyanglern eskaliert
					

Landkreis - Ein Streit zwischen Anglern beschäftigte unlängst die Starnberger Polizei.




					www.merkur.de
				




Die waren von einer benachbarten Strecke.
Ausserdem sind sie weggefahren, und wieder zurück gekehrt nachdem die Polizei verständigt wurde.

Warscheinlich ( das ist jetzt eine Mutmaßung)hat einer wieder mal dem anderen ein Fischerl nicht gegönnt.

Zur Erklärung für alle:
Hier in Bayern sind oft mehrere Pächter/ Verreine an den selben Gewässern.
Zb. Ein Bach von ca. 5m Breite  und 25km Länge ist an 8 ( unterschiedliche)Parteien verpachtet.
Oft sind auch kleineere Gewässer daneben.

Bei uns hat schon auch mal einer im falschen Weiher gefischt.
Dann wird freundlich darauf hingewiesen das das nicht der zugehörige von xy ist,der ist daneben.
Nach einerer Entschuldigung Angeln beide glücklich weiter 

Ich geh bei bestimmten Bächen neber oder über 3 verschiedene Strecken die nicht zu uns gehören vorbei.
Da montier ich nicht jedesmal meine Rute auseinander.
Grüße aus Bayern
Michi


----------



## otterstätter (28. August 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Als belästigter Angler Smartphone raus und die Situation aufnehmen. Dann Anzeige wegen Nötigung, Beleidigung oder was sonst noch war.


Da muss man aufpassen, wenn du unerlaubt jemand filmst  hat der gefilmte das Recht dich anzuzeigen.


----------



## fischmonger (28. August 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bei uns hat schon auch mal einer im falschen Weiher gefischt.
> Dann wird freundlich darauf hingewiesen das das nicht der zugehörige von xy ist,der ist daneben.
> Nach er Entschuldigung Angeln beide glücklich weiter


Genau so würde ich das auch handhaben. Man braucht nicht immer gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.


----------



## yukonjack (28. August 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Als belästigter Angler Smartphone raus und die Situation aufnehmen. Dann Anzeige wegen Nötigung, Beleidigung oder was sonst noch war.
> 
> Wenn ich der böse Angler wäre und du holst dein Smartphone raus......, was meinst du wie schnell ich dir das wegnehme. Und dann ?


----------



## fishhawk (28. August 2021)

Hallo,


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich geh bei bestimmten Bächen neber oder über 3 verschiedene Strecken die nicht zu uns gehören vorbei.
> Da montier ich nicht jedesmal meine Rute auseinander.


Wäre zwar eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach Art. 66 BayFig, aber solange da keiner Anstoß dran nimmt, wird auch nichts passieren.

Ein Verhalten wie im Beitrag geschildert, hat aber m.E. weniger mit der Eigenschaft als Angler zu tun, sondern lässt eher auf den Charakter der Beteiligten schließen.

Die Mehrheit der Kommentare lässt mich hoffen, dass das eher Einzelfälle sind.


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja mei, so sans halt.


hallöchen  bitte keenen  innerdeutschen Rassismus - so sind nicht nur die 
unterm Weißwurschthorizont solche Neidhammel hab ich schon überall
kennen gelernt - leider


----------



## juergent60 (30. August 2021)

In Eschau in Unterfranken soll ein Streit in einem Supermarkt eskaliert sein, da kein Hinterschinken vorrätig war. Die Polizei musste wohl eingreifen.

Auch wenns kein Sommer ist, das Sommerloch ist da.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2021)

juergent60 schrieb:


> In Eschau in Unterfranken soll ein Streit in einem Supermarkt eskaliert sein, da kein Hinterschinken vorrätig war. Die Polizei musste wohl eingreifen.
> 
> Auch wenns kein Sommer ist, das Sommerloch ist da.


sollte Neid also doch etwas Bayowarisches sein?


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sollte Neid also doch etwas Bayowarisches sein?


Was hat das denn mit Neid zu tun, wenn jemand randaliert, weil sein Lieblingsschinken nicht im Regal ist?

Ob das ein Franke, ein Bayer oder sonstwer war, wurde auch nicht berichtet.

Für einen Unterfranken erscheint mir so ein Verhalten eher untypisch.

Bayern ist aber eins der Bundesländer mit sehr hohen Zuzugsraten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was hat das denn mit Neid zu tun, wenn jemand randaliert, weil sein Lieblingsschinken nicht im Regal ist?
> 
> ...


mann mann, nu sei mal nicht gleich angep....
War doch nur Spaß.
Natürlich gibt es solche Leute überall


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> War doch nur Spaß.


Weiß ich doch.

Was liebt, das neckt sich.


----------



## rippi (30. August 2021)

Sind zugezogene Bayern-Einwohner eigentlich auch Bayern-Seppl oder darf man nur in Bayern geborene Personen und Österreicher als Bayernseppl bezeichnen?


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Sind zugezogene Bayern-Einwohner eigentlich auch Bayern-Seppl oder darf man nur in Bayern geborene Personen und Österreicher als Bayernseppl bezeichnen?


Hallo,

als Einheimischer gilt der, dessen Urgroßvater schon in der betreffenden Ortschaft geboren wurde. Ansonsten könnte da ja jeder kommen. Es soll ja schon Fälle gegeben haben, da haben sich welche schon Einheimische genannt nur weil sie 50 Jahre da wohnen. Das geht nunmal überhaupt nicht.   .
Bevor ein Auswärtiger einen Einheimischen Bayernseppl nennt, sollte er vorher seine Lebensversicherung erhöhen .


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2021)

Hallo,


rippi schrieb:


> darf man nur in Bayern geborene Personen und Österreicher als Bayernseppl bezeichnen?


Wie Du Deine Mitmenschen bezeichnen möchtest, bleibt Dir überlassen.

Das sagt ja eh nur was über Deinen Charakter aus.


----------



## vonda1909 (30. August 2021)

Da bist du ein Fremder  wenn du nur ein Ort weiter  geboren bist so wie des Opas Opa...


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2021)

so is dett nu mal - ich wohne seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr also 69 Jährchen hier,
ein Einheimischer bin ich bis heute nicht . Liegt aber vielleicht auch an mir ,
ich habe mich nie darum bemüht .


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2021)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> ein Einheimischer bin ich bis heute nicht


Nach der hier vorherrschenden Definition dürften mittlerweile  in den meisten größeren Städten "Einheimische" eh in der Minderheit sein, ist also nicht so tragisch.

Solange sich jemand ordentlich benimmt und Rücksicht auf seine Mitmenschen nimmt, ist mir die Herkunft auch ziemlich schnuppe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2021)

hauptsache die betreffende Person lässt beim Angeln mein Auto in Ruhe, sonst werd ich zum Rassist


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Da bist du ein Fremder  wenn du nur ein Ort weiter  geboren bist so wie des Opas Opa...


Hallo,

ich habe einen Bekannten, dessen Vorfahren sind vor über 400 Jahren aus Frankreich eingewandert (Hugenotten), der sagte mir mal, dass sein Großvater so um 1900 im Dorf noch als "Halbfranzose" bezeichnet wurde  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen Bekannten, dessen Vorfahren sind vor über 400 Jahren aus Frankreich eingewandert (Hugenotten), der sagte mir mal, dass sein Großvater so um 1900 im Dorf noch als "Halbfranzose" bezeichnet wurde  .
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch diese Wurzeln, die paar Verwandten die ich kenne, kommen alle ausm Dreiländereck rund um Aachen.
Das es alle Hugenotten sind, also ich zum Teil auch, habe ich erst vor ein paar Jahren, anlässlich der Beerdigung meiner Mutter, erfahren.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe auch diese Wurzeln, die paar Verwandten die ich kenne, kommen alle ausm Dreiländereck rund um Aachen.
> Das es alle Hugenotten sind, also ich zum Teil auch, habe ich erst vor ein paar Jahren, anlässlich der Beerdigung meiner Mutter, erfahren.
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo,

gerade bei uns, in Mittelfranken sind da offensichtlich viele hergezogen. So wird Erlangen heute noch in der Gegend als Hugenottenstadt bezeichnet, da dort besonders viele sesshaft wurden. Unsere Landesfürsten waren schon sehr früh Lutheraner und die befürworteten den Zuzug, wobei die Wirtschaft davon sehr profitierte. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2021)

na ja ich wohne in einem Dorf - aber in den 60er Jahren war ich auch viel 
in Ostberlin - wenn man dort weiter ab der Geschäftsstraßen in eine 
Kneipe gegangen ist - nein - man war nicht willkommen - 
heute mach ich einen Bogen um Städte die Verhältnisse und besonders das Verhalten
unserer neuen Mitbürger stößt mich einfach ab .


----------



## yukonjack (30. August 2021)

Als Hannibal über die Alpen zog.......


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. August 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> na ja ich wohne in einem Dorf - aber in den 60er Jahren war ich auch viel
> in Ostberlin - wenn man dort weiter ab der Geschäftsstraßen in eine
> Kneipe gegangen ist - nein - man war nicht willkommen -



Kommst Du an einen fremden Ort, beklau sie und verhau sie.
Das haben schon die alten Wikinger gewusst.


----------

